

Social Video Sharing Glasses - jonmrodriguez
http://www.indiegogo.com/socialvideoglasses?a=886168

======
jonmrodriguez
Streaming MJPEG to an iPad: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPNXXXZqB9c>

The glasses that ship will of course be more aggressively miniaturized than
the prototype seen in that demo video.

~~~
graup
Do you have images / 3D renderings of the current design? Would be a good
thing to add to the indiegogo page.

Apart from that... thumbs up, great work!

~~~
jonmrodriguez
3D renderings appear at timestamp 1:55 of the video:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP-
quJ8nuis&t=1m55s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP-quJ8nuis&t=1m55s)

Thanks! Please support us by ordering a pair! :)

------
Wingman4l7
Just curious -- why did you go with IndieGoGo instead of KickStarter?
KickStarter has a much greater visibility on the web than IndieGoGo (based off
a comparison using Google Trends[1]).

Are you opposed to their funding model or something else about them? Did they
reject your project application, and if so, why?

[1]
[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=kickstarter.com%2C+indie...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=kickstarter.com%2C+indiegogo.com&geo=all&date=ytd&sort=0)

~~~
jonmrodriguez
After ZionEyez embarrased Kickstarter by raising over $300k but then dropping
off the face of the earth (still haven't shipped, over 6 months late, and
ignoring their customers' emails), Kickstarter now hates video glasses.

Indiegogo is much more friendly to computer eyewear -- we've met their CEO,
and they love our product and our stellar team:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4263569>

~~~
Wingman4l7
Well, you'd better ship in a timely fashion, or you'll sour IndieGoGo on video
glasses, and they'll be no crowd-funding sites left for that sort of project.
No pressure! =)

~~~
jonmrodriguez
Will do! :) Thanks for the support and I hope you decide to order your pair
and develop awesome apps!

------
mjcohenw
How will these work if I already wear glasses?

~~~
jonmrodriguez
Great question!

Your prescription lenses fit behind the electrochromic lenses. -- The
prescription lenses go in an inner groove, whereas the electrochromic ones are
mounted flush to the front face.

You can get dirt-cheap lenses at <http://zennioptical.com> , and you or any
optometrist can insert them.

